# Da mia mamma



## neutrino2

¡Hola a todos y feliz Pascua!

Hoy vengo con una preguntica muy sencilla, que sin embargo siempre me da problemas: ¿cómo se traduce en español la expresión *andare da qualcuno*?

Tengo clara la traducción de *
andare dal medico = *_ir al médico_
*andare da Maria *= _ir a casa de María/ ir a ver a María

_Mi duda es en expresiones donde la persona hacia la cual uno va está en el mismo sitio del hablante, por ejemplo, un niño que está jugando y en un momento dado va a buscar a su madre: *il bambino corre da sua mamma*.

¿Cómo lo traduciríais?
Muchas gracias


----------



## pvll

*N*o entiendo tu pregunta porque haces la distinción perfectamente:

ir al médico
ir a casa de María
ir a ver a María

*P*ara la última opción depende del contexto
ir a buscar a su madre
volver a casa de su madre
ir o volver con su madre

*C*reo que la última opción es la que te interesa más (quizás) ir con, volver con, correr para reunirse con, etcétera


----------



## Antpax

Hola Neu:

Pvll lo ha explicado muy bien. Además de lo que te comenta, en este contexto también puedes decir, "el niño va/corre hacia su madre".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Yo usaría:
Corre con su madre

"Hacia" me suena más a "en la dirección en la que está su madre"


----------



## neutrino2

¡Gracias a todos por las respuestas!

Y ¿cómo os suena *el niño corre adonde su madre*?


----------



## Zio Gilito

Creo que no suena muy natural, aunque no está mal gramaticalmente, creo que es mejor "_el niño corre hacia donde está su madre_" o simplemente, "_el niño corre con su madre_"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Yo usaría:
> Corre con su madre = corre insieme a sua madre
> 
> "Hacia" me suena más a "en la dirección en la que está su madre", o sea, da sua madre (dalla parte dove si trova sua madre)


 
Buona Pasqua.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Buona Pasqua.
> gg



Pues no estoy de acuerdo:

*Corre insieme a sua madre* sería *Corre junto con su madre.*


Además.
Hacia "en la dirección..." es decir (En italiano) "Verso" (Capito come _senso_) e sensa un realea punto di arrivo  e non "Dalla parte dove" (Capita come "_Luogo"_)


En la práctica:
Sí tú le quieres decir a un niño que valla donde está su madre le dirás:
*Corre con tu madre.*
Si le dijeras "Corre hacia tu madre" se entendería que quieres individuar cual es su madre, con Dios sabe qué extrañas intenciones.

*Es un hecho.*


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> *Corre insieme a sua madre* sería *Corre junto con su madre.*
> 
> 
> Además.
> Hacia "en la dirección..." es decir (En italiano) "Verso" (inteso come _senso_) e senza un reale punto di arrivo e non "Dalla parte dove" (inteso come "_Luogo"_)
> 
> 
> En la práctica:
> Sí tú le quieres decir a un niño que vaya donde está su madre le dirás:
> *Corre con tu madre.*
> Si le dijeras "Corre hacia tu madre" se entendería que quieres individuar cual es su madre, con Dios sabe qué extrañas intenciones.
> 
> *Es un hecho.*


Neuro, scusami tanto ma non ho capito il tuo ragionamento.



> *da:*
> prep. semplice (unita agli art. determ. forma le prep. articol. _dal_, _dallo_, _dai_, _dagli_, _dalla_, _dalle_; si elide nelle locc. avv. _d'altra parte_, _d'altronde_, _d'ora in poi_, _d'altro canto_, _d'allora_ e sim.; come pref. richiede il raddoppiamento della consonante iniziale della parola con cui entra in composizione: _daccapo_, _davvero_)
> 1 Introduce un compl. di moto da luogo: _partire d. Milano_; _venire dall'Inghilterra_; _uscire dall'ufficio_; _ricominciare d. zero_
> ‖ Spesso in correlazione con le prep. _a_ e _in_ indica il luogo, la condizione da cui ha origine un movimento, un passaggio: _andare d. Roma a Firenze_; _contare d. uno a dieci_; _cadere dalla padella nella brace_
> 2 Introduce un compl. di moto a luogo: _verrò d. te domani_; _devo scendere dal tabaccaio_
> *HOEPLI®*


 
gg


----------



## neutrino2

Bueno... en italiano la frase "Il bambino corre con sua madre" tiene el significado de *correre insieme*, como dice gatogab. Y hasta hoy había pensado que en español también era lo mismo...socorro, no entiendo!


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> Bueno... en italiano la frase "Il bambino corre con sua madre" tiene el significado de *correre insieme*, como dice gatogab. Y hasta hoy había pensado que en español también era lo mismo...socorro, no entiendo!


 
*Con *

Buona Pasqua, neutrino.
gg

PD...Io e la grammatica


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Bueno... en italiano la frase "Il bambino corre con sua madre" tiene el significado de *correre insieme*, como dice gatogab. Y hasta hoy había pensado que en español también era lo mismo...socorro, no entiendo!



Hola:

No tengo muy claro que es lo de "correre insieme", pero te cuento. En español si le dices al niño "corre (tú) con tu madre", en imperativo, le estás diciendo que vaya corriendo al lugar donde se encuentra su madre, pero también puede significar que le estás ordenado que corra junto a su madre (corren los dos).

Igualmente, si decimos la frase en enunciativa, "el niño corre con su madre" también significa las dos cosas, que va hacia su madre, o bien, que está corriendo junto a su madre (que también está corriendo). Dependerá del contexto.

¿lo pillas más o menos?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Sí Ant, efectivamente, ahora que lo pienso, en italiano también se puede usar *con* para indicar que va al lugar donde está su madre. De hecho creo que es como si hubiera algo sobrentendido del estilo: corre para llegar a estar con su madre. Lo que pasa es que no es el significado más usual y desde luego no es el primero que se me ocurre en una frase sin contexto.
Vale, entonces puedo salir del apuro diciendo "El niño corre con su madre".
Y respecto a "El niño corre *adonde* su madre" ¿qué opinas? Lo pregunto porque me acabo de comprar la gramática de Manuel Carrera Díaz y pone una frase así, pero yo no la he oído nunca.


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> ¿lo pillas más o menos?


Hola Ant.
También en Italiano se usa 'con'.
*Va con tua madre =* ve donde (((está))) tu madre.
Buona Pasqua.
gg


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Sí Ant, efectivamente, ahora que lo pienso, en italiano también se puede usar *con* para indicar que va al lugar donde está su madre. De hecho creo que es como si hubiera algo sobrentendido del estilo: corre para llegar a estar con su madre. Lo que pasa es que no es el significado más usual y desde luego no es el primero que se me ocurre en una frase sin contexto.
> Vale, entonces puedo salir del apuro diciendo "El niño corre con su madre".
> Y respecto a "El niño corre *adonde* su madre" ¿qué opinas? Lo pregunto porque me acabo de comprar la gramática de Manuel Carrera Díaz y pone una frase así, pero yo no la he oído nunca.



Hola Neu:

Hombre, si lo dice la gramática supongo que estará bien, pero yo es que, personalmente, nunca uso "adonde", en todo caso diría "donde", en el sentido de "donde está su madre". El "donde" lo uso más cuando vas a un lugar, si yo oigo "va donde su madre" pienso más que va a casa de su madre o si, por ejemplo, mi madre me dice "vengo de donde tu hermana", es que viene de casa de mi hermana. En cualquier caso, espera a ver más opiniones, porque puede que esto sea cosa mía. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Para ser precisos, la gramática esa pone a donde, separados.

Voy a donde Pedro.

(Y aquí se tendría que abrir un hilo sobre la diferencia entre a donde y adonde....)


----------



## 0scar

neutrino2 said:


> il bambino corre da sua mamma[/b].
> 
> ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?


 
El niño corre *hacia/donde/para el lado de* su mamá.


----------



## Neuromante

Repito. Lo que vas a oir siempre es 
"El niño corre con su madre"

O, sí acaso:
"Corre a dar con su madre"


----------



## Zio Gilito

Perdona Neuromante, pero,¿¿_ dar con su madre_??
Jamás en mi vida había oído esa expresión, al menos no en este contexto. Creo que no es correcto


----------



## Neuromante

La vedad es que es más normal con el verbo *"Ir"* Pero te aseguro que es bastante corriente. El verbo es "Correr" no "dar" Mis conocimientos de gramática son los normales pero me atrevería a decir que "Dar con" está sustantivado


----------



## Zio Gilito

No sé, como he dicho yo nunca lo había oído. Quizás tengas razón...


----------



## Pinairun

neutrino2 said:


> Sí Ant, efectivamente, ahora que lo pienso, en italiano también se puede usar *con* para indicar que va al lugar donde está su madre. De hecho creo que es como si hubiera algo sobrentendido del estilo: corre para llegar a estar con su madre. Lo que pasa es que no es el significado más usual y desde luego no es el primero que se me ocurre en una frase sin contexto.
> Vale, entonces puedo salir del apuro diciendo "El niño corre con su madre".
> Y respecto a "El niño corre *adonde* su madre" ¿qué opinas? Lo pregunto porque me acabo de comprar la gramática de Manuel Carrera Díaz y pone una frase así, pero yo no la he oído nunca.


 

"El niño corre *adonde* su madre".

En el DRAE:
*Adonde*
5. prep. A casa de,* junto a.*

Saludos


----------

